# is there land for NZ50,000 or less?



## NomadQueen (Jul 15, 2017)

If I move there I'd like to buy land to live on once Im a PR. Is there any hope of finding land, about 1 HA or bigger for NZ 50,000 or less?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ha ha!!!

Absolutely no chance. Add a zero on the end and you've a chance of buying 1ha when you are ready in a few years when you become eligible for PR.


----------



## expatrocket (Mar 6, 2017)

Sorry, but you wont find a ha of land for 50k anywhere in NZ.
I just did a search and the biggest piece of land i could find for less than 50k was one acre and it was 1 acre of native forest on Stewart Island. So wouldnt even be usable.


----------



## NomadQueen (Jul 15, 2017)

Ah well thanks. Too bad about the land and housing prices in NZ


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

NomadQueen said:


> Ah well thanks. Too bad about the land and housing prices in NZ


Hey,

In all honesty you CAN find that amount of land and more for offers over $40 000, you just have to know where to look and be careful or be aware of exactly what you are getting.
If you are looking at Residential section listings of bare land - so this is land that is classed residential use so it can be built on, assuming you keep within the covenants and obviously get council approval then you will not find any section of that size in NZ for that price. You'll need to up the budget in to the $hundred k's.

If however you are looking at Rural bare land advertisements, so this is land that is classed as rural and most likely will not be able to be built on until Council have approved a change of use application (no guarantee) and pending you staying within the covenants and obtaining council approval for the property you want to build then you can find sections of this size and more from approx $40 000, BUT they will be in VERY remote locations - i.e. the far reaches of Northland (North Island) or the West Coast (South Island) where there are few people and few amenities.

Now, when I considered your original post, I'm thinking that you want to be a Massage Therapist so for that to work you'll need to be living somewhere near people so you have customers as sheep and cows don't tend to pay for massage 
So with that considered you will have absolutely no chance of finding that amount of land for that price remotely near any civilization.

Just have a look on Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me

Check out Property listings, Category - Residential For Sale then tick Lifestyle Bare Land and Section as the property types and sort order from lowest price.
This will give you a list of sections across the country that should be classed as Residential use.

...and again, change the category to Rural and leave the type as ALL. this will give you Rural bare land sections. You can also filter this by price and these listings give you the approx. section size. As you'll see 1.0Ha at Pawarenga, far North - enquiries over $40k and then 3.5Ha in Kumara $45k etc etc
You've just got to bear in mind the additional costs of being so remote, the costs to get council change of use, the cost to get planning approval, the very high costs to get services like an electricity connection etc.

We've just built in a Rural / Residential area in Tauranga and the costs for basic earthworks, water connections, septic systems, electricity connection is HUGE and that's before you even start building at $2000 per square metre ball park for medium spec unless of course you are planning to live in a shed or caravan....assuming the covenants on the land don't prevent it.


----------



## Mwin (Jul 22, 2017)

Please anyone can advice among the top 5 biggest cities in New Zealand, which city house price is most affordable?

Thank you.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mwin said:


> Please anyone can advice among the top 5 biggest cities in New Zealand, which city house price is most affordable?
> 
> Thank you.


Palmerston North......but you'd only benefit if you can find a job there which is fundamentally the reason why it is cheap.
Also Dunedin in the South Island.
You can find cheaper places to live in Wellington/Auckland etc but you have to be prepared to travel and live at least semi rural.


----------

